# Is this good for a cut?? test tren winny clen



## MIRIN (Jan 11, 2014)

6'1, 225 lbs, 24 yrs old...tracking macros, 1hour low intensity cardio EOD, lifting heavy EOD
hows this stack lookin?? using test prop to jumpstart!!  NOT my 1st cycle 

week 1-12, 
	TEST enanthate	
		250mg-2x week 


weeks 1-4,
	 TEST prop
		100mg EOD  




weeks 5-10, 
	TREN ace
		100mg EOD 




weeks 8-12,
	WINNY 
		50mg ED			




week 1-2, 4-5, 8-9, CLENBUTEROL


----------



## sityslicker (Jan 11, 2014)

The synergy with all three of those is nothing short of amazing...much better imo then the standard test, tren and mast cut mix.


----------



## MIRIN (Jan 12, 2014)

cool thanx for the input


----------



## Lift-on (Jan 12, 2014)

Iv never used winny but heard good and bad things about it.  Tren with defiantly help u cut. And winny will help get u dry. With both of them I could see some join discomfort. If u can get past that and have a good diet u should b lookn lean and mean tho.


----------



## MIRIN (Jan 12, 2014)

lift your right about the joint issues! didnt take that into consideration..ive pinned tren with no joint pain so ima add the win. im more worried about the prop pain?.. 1st time with prop..some say its painful some say no..w.e tho its time to get lean!


----------



## jshel12 (Jan 13, 2014)

Test and tren are great together. Adding in winny for the last couple of weeks is even better. I have had great results with these 3 compounds.  I personally run no more than 200 -300 mgs of test at the end ( 300mgs test, 300-400mgs of tren, and 50mgs of winny). But thats just me, do what works for you.  Just make sure your diet and cardio are on point and you'll be able to better see the results of the tren and winny, especially towards the end.


----------



## MIRIN (Jan 13, 2014)

why do you lower the test? to prevent water retention?....ne thoughts about running the tren a lil bit loner maybe  6 or 7 weeks?


----------



## jshel12 (Jan 14, 2014)

Some people run high test low tren, others run low test high tren, others in between. I personally feel I have a more dry and "grainy" look with lower test. And me personally I have some proteinura from my kidneys so I no longer run high dosages and try and blow up.  I pretty much just try and add solid lean muscle year round, with low body fat. I cruise at 300mgs of test E year round with some arimidex. Once a year I'll add in some tren for 6-8 weeks. But I have run them both together with oral winny with great results in the past. So to answer your question, I notice more muscle detail, veins popping out, a leaner look, and actually feel better on lower test. And running tren 6-8 weeks is fine if you can tolerate sides.  See how you feel with the tren, you can always cut it short and go with your original length.  I would definately get blood work and check ups every now and then as well.


----------



## exerciseordie (Jan 14, 2014)

You're cycle looks fine IMO. Should get great results


----------



## MIRIN (Jan 14, 2014)

i cant wait to start lol


----------



## biggiesmallz (Jan 16, 2014)

leangains.com most popular tab for a cut


----------



## chinchao75 (Jan 16, 2014)

Post is nicely written and it contains many good things for me. I am glad to find your impressive way of writing the post.


----------



## CoolioFoolio (Mar 18, 2015)

I was going to run the same thing on my third cycle but im a little weary of tren.... I already have asthma so I don't want something like tren effecting my breathing any further. Maybe ill take the plunge some day.


----------

